# Netflix partners with Roku for streaming to the TV



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/080520/aqtu037.html?.v=51

Netflix subscribers can buy a $100 set top box from Roku that will allow them to stream movies directly to their televisions.

Not personally for me, but it does mention that other devices will be coming out also that allow this. Where is TiVo on streaming capability now?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

well, being a netflix member already the UMF is high for this. Must hold on - must wait for Blu-Ray player with integrated streaming


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Some pretty good reviews too...

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/05/review-roku-net.html

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2306942,00.asp


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Does it JUST stream or can it queue up?

-my internet is too slow to make streaming anywhere worth it.

-Read that it's just streaming, BOO not going to happen for me


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

It sounds really cool, but I'm a bit turned off by this:



> Additional features of the product include optimization of the Netflix video streaming technology, which eliminates the need for a hard disk drive associated with video download...


That means it's *fully* dependent on your Internet connection, and temporary slow speeds could ruin the viewing experience. Unless it has a Gb or more of cache RAM, I suppose, but at $99 I'm betting it doesn't.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm turned off by the fact that it can't handle HD. Sorry, I'll stick to renting Blu-ray discs...


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Cool idea, but I doubt my DSL connection is fast enough for this to be worthwhile for me.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I do netflix streaming to my PC now on a 2meg cable modem connection - rarely any problems and then just a pause while it buffers up some more.

I would think this would work on most broadband connections. Still I want it integrated into a Blu-Ray player before I go out and buy more hardware. Not so worried about HD as many movies are not really better in HD  The ones that are I will rent/get the DVD and someday Blu-Ray for


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Why would you want to integrate a Blu-ray player? It's better to have separate components in case you want or need to replace just one of them.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Why would you want to integrate a Blu-ray player? It's better to have separate components in case you want or need to replace just one of them.


From what has been reported, Netflix is trying to get the streaming feature included in Blu-Ray players. I think they want to use it to try to get new subscribers since it will be a bonus feature users get when they make these purchases. I suspect the demand for the Roku player is quite small. But if they can get the feature included in other components, they have a better chance to get deeper penetration in the market.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

rainwater said:


> From what has been reported, Netflix is trying to get the streaming feature included in Blu-Ray players.


Oh, I know they are, but I still don't see much benefit from a consumer standpoint.

Yes, you'd have one less box, but for that priviledge, you're giving up the ability to replace just the Netflix streamer or the Blu-ray player independently. For example, I could imagine that if the product is successful, a new version might be introduced that contains local storage.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Oh, I know they are, but I still don't see much benefit from a consumer standpoint.
> 
> Yes, you'd have one less box, but for that priviledge, you're giving up the ability to replace just the Netflix streamer or the Blu-ray player independently. For example, I could imagine that if the product is successful, a new version might be introduced that contains local storage.


But the market is telling them there isn't a huge demand for dedicated stand alone boxes. If they get Netflix integrated with Blu-ray players, they have a much larger potential market. For some hard core fans, they are providing this box, but the general user just isn't going to even look at buying this box especially with the poor streaming content choices they have available.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

Newer Blu-ray players will already have network access. The Netflix would just be an additional feature of an already existing capability.

It would be like adding NetFlix to Tivo.

If you want additional capability, then you would still have the option of a different, maybe feature rich, device.

Al


----------



## beejay2 (Sep 24, 2006)

The demand may be small but I am one of those that find the access and low price point very attractive. I'm committed to dramatically reducing my +$100 monthly cable bill and this pretty much gets me there. I've taken my cable service back to basic and rely on my Tivo HD OTA and Netflix to fill in the gap. I have watched Netflex instants on my PC but haven't really enjoyed it. Now I can get it on my TV. The library is limited but for documentaries and indies (both categories that I enjoy very much) its great. I currently have over 50 in my instant viewing queue. For $99 and no ongoing fees this was a no brainer for me. I ordered it this morning.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The new Blu-ray players pretty much have everything they need to stream video already because of what is needed to access the on line additional content/features so it wouldn't cost much to add Netflix or someone's streaming video to the mix. As far has having a unit with storage Sharp as announced a Blu-Ray DVR combo with up a 1 TB hard drive.

Thanks,


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Once they offer HD streaming I'll have to really take a look at this.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

brettatk said:


> Once they offer HD streaming I'll have to really take a look at this.


Once they offer HD WITH ability to download ahead of time I'll really take a look at this


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

No one ordered yet?


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

acvthree said:


> Newer Blu-ray players will already have network access. The Netflix would just be an additional feature of an already existing capability.
> 
> It would be like adding NetFlix to Tivo.
> 
> ...


It would be like adding NetFlix to Tivo. Wasn't that _supposed_ to have happened several years ago?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

TiVo Steve said:


> It would be like adding NetFlix to Tivo. Wasn't that _supposed_ to have happened several years ago?


Probably, but it looks like Tivo decided to go the Amazon Unbox route instead. I would think some there would be some kind of contract between Tivo and Amazon that wouldnt allow them to offer Netflix, but you never know.


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

I just ordered mine. It looks like a great product for a very reasonable price.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

brettatk said:


> Probably, but it looks like Tivo decided to go the Amazon Unbox route instead. I would think some there would be some kind of contract between Tivo and Amazon that wouldnt allow them to offer Netflix, but you never know.


he was just comparing adding netflix to tivo, not SAYING that they were doing that.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I do netflix streaming to my PC now on a 2meg cable modem connection - rarely any problems and then just a pause while it buffers up some more.


I've used Netflix's streaming feature for some time now--I've never seen it pause to buffer over my cable system's stock 10Mbps connection. I loved the series _Friday Night Lights_ and used it to watch the entire first season over again, as well as some old favorite TV (a season or two of _Red Dwarf_ ) and a couple of artsy, dialogue-oriented films. I normally use my 46" 1080p Mitsubishi LCD panel as the monitor for my laptop, using a wireless keyboard and mouse on a "laptop cart" from 8-10 feet across the room (in fact, I rarely take the laptop anywhere and it's probably been a year or more since I last used its actual screen or keyboard ).

Netflix subs can use the streaming video player for a total number of hours matching the number of dollars that they pay for their plan. I have a 3-disc-out-at-a-time plan that costs $17/month, so I get 17 hours each month of "Watch Instantly" play. I don't know what happens if you exceed that, since it hasn't happened yet.

Things I don't like:
Not a great selection or comprehensive selection of anything. Extremely few new movies and a very sketchy selection of television. All of the competition beats them in this regard.
No surround sound. Many PCs have sound output devices with S/PDIF outputs and the capability of passing DD5.1 and DTS to a receiver. My laptop can do this when playing back DVDs and there's no excuse for their player web app not to be able to sense the presence of this capability and use it.
No closed captioning, except for English subtitles on foreign language films which can't be turned off. Unless they're really obnoxious and distracting, I generally watch stuff with captioning turned on.
In it's favor, the player app uses components of WMV, so it responds to the Media Center IR remote codes sent to my laptop.

Otherwise, it's not bad. There's some noticeable posterization, but the picture quality is generally acceptable for limited purposes. I wouldn't want to watch a true "big screen, big sound, cinematic experience"-class movie this way, so it's definitely not a replacement for HD video discs.

Got no use for the little $100 Roku box, though I wish them good luck with the product.


----------



## sirbob (Apr 8, 2008)

mikeyts said:


> Netflix subs can use the streaming video player for a total number of hours matching the number of dollars that they pay for their plan. I have a 3-disc-out-at-a-time plan that costs $17/month, so I get 17 hours each month of "Watch Instantly" play. I don't know what happens if you exceed that, since it hasn't happened yet.


That was how the system was originally set up, but several months back they made it unlimited viewing for any unlimited rental plan. So you my friend can watch as many hours of online netflix as you'd like,

Ryan


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

beerkensp said:


> I just ordered mine. It looks like a great product for a very reasonable price.


I did too, did you get a confirmation email?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> I'm turned off by the fact that it can't handle HD. Sorry, I'll stick to renting Blu-ray discs...


The hardware can handle HD.. read the info at roku.com.. they just don't offer HD streaming yet.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

mattack said:


> The hardware can handle HD.. read the info at roku.com.. they just don't offer HD streaming yet.


I realize that. However, I'll have to wait until the service actually exists before being able to judge how much the product/service is worth to me...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

rainwater said:


> From what has been reported, Netflix is trying to get the streaming feature included in Blu-Ray players. I think they want to use it to try to get new subscribers since it will be a bonus feature users get when they make these purchases. I suspect the demand for the Roku player is quite small. But if they can get the feature included in other components, they have a better chance to get deeper penetration in the market.


Dave Zatz was reporting that Anthony Wood the founder of Roku had been on Netflix's Internet TV group and has now gone back to Roku. So I suspect the first dibs by Roku is just part of the deals made to enlist his consulting. 
LG is a partner mentioned and where I hope to see a Blu-Ray player that will also have Netflix feature built in.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Oh, I know they are, but I still don't see much benefit from a consumer standpoint.
> 
> Yes, you'd have one less box, but for that priviledge, you're giving up the ability to replace just the Netflix streamer or the Blu-ray player independently. For example, I could imagine that if the product is successful, a new version might be introduced that contains local storage.


for ome things I agree a dedicated appiance is better. In my case I am not an early adopter of Video Disc tech, which is why I have not bought any next gen DVD player yet. Now with Blu-Ray clearly emerging as the disc format that will be stocked in quantity I am ready to make a DVD player purchase. Till now I was using my Toshiba TiVo to play my DVDs. I did spring for a 68$ DVD player for upstairs a while back.

Anyhow - there are tons of romantic comedies and other such movies that I do not need deep soundtrack of HD ability to see the thread hanging on their shirt and would stream most happily. Then there are hich special effect (Transformers) or just plain beautiful in all apsects (LOTR) movies that I would get on Blu-ray disc instead.

in this case the combo of Netflix streaming and a Blu-Ray would fit those rquirements precisely and makes good sense to me.


----------



## sirbob (Apr 8, 2008)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Now with Blu-Ray clearly emerging as the disc format that will be stocked in quantity I am ready to make a DVD player purchase.


I'm in a simillar situation, considering jumping into the next gen DVD market. I'd recommend getting a ps3 as cheaply as you can, since that will most likely remain the most cost effective v2.0 capable blu-ray player on the market for some time. I think I'm going to wait a bit longer with my dvds and streaming video, but I imagine I'll eventually break down and go that route,

Ryan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sirbob said:


> I'm in a simillar situation, considering jumping into the next gen DVD market. I'd recommend getting a ps3 as cheaply as you can, since that will most likely remain the most cost effective v2.0 capable blu-ray player on the market for some time. I think I'm going to wait a bit longer with my dvds and streaming video, but I imagine I'll eventually break down and go that route,
> 
> Ryan


Yah, the PS3 has the ability to play games but being the father of 4 young kids I do not have the time for the more serious games and would rather my young kids play the games on the Nintendo Wii. If I was young and single I would already have a PS3 

So with all that i am willing to wait a bit for players that have the full Blu Ray spec - which includes internet connectivity which lends itself to a netflix add in.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Dave Zatz was reporting that Anthony Wood the founder of Roku had been on Netflix's Internet TV group and has now gone back to Roku. So I suspect the first dibs by Roku is just part of the deals made to enlist his consulting.


I also read somewhere several Netflix people landed at Roku along with a 6 million dollar investment. Not sure if it's accurate or not, but more food for thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, it looks like just the box for me. I don't want to have to tie this capability to a BluRay player, especially since I doubt if Sony will be the first to market with one (that will probably be LG), but I'm pretty much decided on getting a Sony (the 350, when it comes out) for the easy integration into my existing setup.

At $100 it's a reasonable price point, and there's enough stuff on Netflix that I'd watch on this unit, but probably wouldn't use up one of my three DVD slots - things like old TV series, the odd fringe movies, etc. Just the thing when you want some mindless entertainment.

I've still got one question about the unit, though - I haven't seen anything that tells me what the audio quality is. Is it just stereo, or can you get 5.1 sound (over the appropriate connections, of course). It's not that big a deal - I've worked out how I can connect it up to feed HDMI video to the TV, and digital sound to the A/V box, without making switching too complicated (which would mean I'd have to get a Harmony remote - another expense).


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I've still got one question about the unit, though - I haven't seen anything that tells me what the audio quality is. Is it just stereo, or can you get 5.1 sound (over the appropriate connections, of course). It's not that big a deal - I've worked out how I can connect it up to feed HDMI video to the TV, and digital sound to the A/V box, without making switching too complicated (which would mean I'd have to get a Harmony remote - another expense).


Curious about this myself, I went looking for an answer. As I said in my post above, the web player doesn't seem to be able to do surround sound out of my laptop's S/PDIF output, although it uses WMP components and WMP can, when playing DVDs. As for the little player, I looked at the information on it at both Netflix and Roku's site, and the most I could find the following, from the Roku Netflix Player User's Guide, top of PDF page 13:


> *Audio connections*
> For standard stereo sound (2-channels, left/right), use the red and white connectors on the composite cable. For surround sound (5.1 audio), use either an HDMI or optical audio cable, if available.


Nowhere can I find an actual technical specification for the device.

It's quite possible that you won't get surround sound out of this thing (if, indeed there's any available) if you connect an HDMI cable to your television and the optical S/PDIF to your AVR. If it always sends sound over HDMI, then it will probably mix sound as specified by the capabilities of the HDMI device. Your television will tell it that it's capable of 2.0 or 2.1 channel sound and it will mix the sound that way to send to the TV over HDMI, and that's all that will come out of S/PDIF as well. This has been a problem for HDMI on some leased cable DVRs, but they solved it by adding a setting to choose stereo, surround or HDMI sound, with HDMI sound output being disabled when HDMI sound is not selected. There's no sound setting documented for this device (except for its UI sound effects). It's not a problem if you have an HDMI switching AVR (that's not merely HDMI pass-through). I have TiVo, Xbox 360, PS3 and an HD DVD player all connected to my AVR solely with HDMI (three of them through a switch, since my AVR only has two HDMI inputs); the AVR plays surround sound from all of them and passes the video on to my LCD panel.

At Roku's site they invite you to call 888-600-ROKU with any questions.

One interesting "feature" of note is that, unlike the video download devices Apple TV and VUDU, the Netflix player is not entirely stand-alone. Just like ordering DVD's from Netflix, you have to set up a queue for streaming using the Browse Instant tab on Netflix's web page. The things you place in your "Instant Queue" are the only things that you see available for playback on the device and you must use a web browser on a PC to put things in that queue. What do you want for $100 ?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I read somewhere that right now it only outputs stereo sound. When they add HD content, they'll also add 5.1 audio. Who knows when or if it'll be a higher tier ($) offering.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

This is just "meh" for me right now. I do want Blu Ray and I know the players will be cheaper come X-mas. But I just can't see how the WAF will allow for replacement of an already large DVD library (or at least the most important titles, such as LOTR, SW, ST, Indy, etc.....when they come out, if they do).


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

davezatz said:


> I read somewhere that right now it only outputs stereo sound. When they add HD content, they'll also add 5.1 audio. Who knows when or if it'll be a higher tier ($) offering.


I imagine a Blu-Ray player will have 5.1 audio built in and useable when the streaming from Netflix has it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

mikeyts said:


> It's quite possible that you won't get surround sound out of this thing (if, indeed there's any available) if you connect an HDMI cable to your television and the optical S/PDIF to your AVR. If it always sends sound over HDMI, then it will probably mix sound as specified by the capabilities of the HDMI device. Your television will tell it that it's capable of 2.0 or 2.1 channel sound . . .


You're probably right about that - my television (a Sony Bravia LCD) has a digital audio out, and suposedly feeds the sound from the HDMI inputs out through that connection. That's how I will hook the device up - HDMI from the Roku box to the second HDMI input on my TV, and audio out from the TV going to the "TV" input on my A/V box (by reassigning an unused optical input). But I think the TV negotiates the HDMI audio to two-channel PCM.

As I said, it's not a big deal - most of the stuff I envision watching through this box only has two-channel sound anyway. But at some point I'll probably try watching a movie that I know has surround sound and see what shows up.
I know my internet connection is more than fast enough for the best quality the box needs (it wants a 1.5 to 4 Mb connection, and I've got that and more), so it should give me "DVD quality" (sic).

If I get this capability for free on a Blu-Ray player, that's no big deal, either; I'm only planning on buying one BD player for now, so I'll just move the Roku box down to the other TV room.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

I am 99&#37; sure that a Bravia only outputs stereo PCM even if the HDMI in contains DD5.1. At least that is how my 32XBR4 behaves.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

What about the commentaries and the DVD extras? I love all that stuff. If it weren't for those, I probably wouldn't be subscribing to Netflix at all - I'd just get all the movies themselves from HBO, Showtime and Starz.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

davezatz said:


> I read somewhere that right now it only outputs stereo sound. When they add HD content, they'll also add 5.1 audio. Who knows when or if it'll be a higher tier ($) offering.


I found confirmation of this on the ROKU site (somewhere in their forums, IIRC). Currently Netflix only offer PCM strereo audio on their data streams, so that's all you will get. The ROKU box is capable of handling DD5.1 audio, and will put that out (over HDMI and the Digital Audio output) when it's in the data stream.

Netflix have said they will offer multi-channel audio when they add HD video capabilities. There's no indication when this will be. HD video will also only be provided over the HDMI output, of course


----------



## tivoray (Feb 3, 2005)

beerkensp said:


> I just ordered mine. It looks like a great product for a very reasonable price.


My Roku box arrived yesterday. The Netflix box is nothing short of an amazing product!! Not only did it take less than 30 mins to install, set-up was a snap, but pulls in a great wireless signal, the menus are great, the videos are DVD quality and adding videos to your instant queue is truly instant (as soon as you add from the PC they are on the TV menu.) Can't wait for their HD offerings.

Thoroughly recommended - best value for $99 around!

..... and I am still a Tivo fan. With my new Blu-Ray player I just have far too much media to watch per day!!!

Tivoray


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

tivoray said:


> My Roku box arrived yesterday. The Netflix box is nothing short of an amazing product!! Not only did it take less than 30 mins to install, set-up was a snap, but pulls in a great wireless signal, the menus are great, the videos are DVD quality and adding videos to your instant queue is truly instant (as soon as you add from the PC they are on the TV menu.) Can't wait for their HD offerings.
> 
> Thoroughly recommended - best value for $99 around!
> 
> ...


I agree. Mine arrived today, and everything went flawlessly - installed, connected to the wireless network, software updated, and activated in well under 30 minutes. The only issue was my fault - I was *sure* I had another HDMI cable lying around :-( Still, it works fine for now on component.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

The Roku setup is even better than I'd first thought. I've got it going directly to HDMI-2 on my TV. But because both my TV and my A/V system are Sony Bravia Theatre capable, switching the TV input to HDMI-2 (using the "TV input" button on my TiVo remote) automatically switches the A/V box to the "TV" input. And now that I've got the Roku box hooked up to the TV over an HDMI cable the TV automatically routes the audio signals from the HDMI input out over the digital optical audio out connector. I've got that connected to the A/V box (using the optical input usually reserved for the TiVo - I don't need that with a TiVo HD connected using HDMI).

So just using the TiVo remote (set to control the TV) I can switch inputs to the Roku box, and the audio input on the A/V system automagically switches to the TV input. I can control the audio using the volume controls on the TiVo remote,too - the Sony Bravia linkup means the TV reflects the commands down to the A/V unit over the HDMI connection. And, just to make life even sweeter, when I switch the TV input back to HDMI-1 the A/V box remembers what input was previously selected (usually the TiVo!), and switches back to that input automatically.

Who needs a universal remote? I can do almost everything with just my TiVo remote!


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

My problem is that I don't have enough time to watch Netflix watch now content... between the PS3, Blu-rays, my Series3, I hardly have enough time to work! Add in this awesome box and I am hurting for free time out of my little cave!


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

So if you get a Roku can you do a completely separate queue in Netflix for the streaming stuff? Right now it seems that you have to add everything to your main queue and then it replicates this over to an available for streaming queue.

Since content that I want to watch and is available for streaming is somewhat limited, I don't want to accidentally "waste" a DVD by getting something I could have streamed...and I'm not good about micromanaging my queue.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

dylanemcgregor said:


> So if you get a Roku can you do a completely separate queue in Netflix for the streaming stuff? Right now it seems that you have to add everything to your main queue and then it replicates this over to an available for streaming queue.
> 
> Since content that I want to watch and is available for streaming is somewhat limited, I don't want to accidentally "waste" a DVD by getting something I could have streamed...and I'm not good about micromanaging my queue.


It is a completely separate queue. If you look at your Netflix queue, there are two tabs at the top, one marked "DVD" and the other marked "Instant".


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

mikeyts said:


> It is a completely separate queue. If you look at your Netflix queue, there are two tabs at the top, one marked "DVD" and the other marked "Instant".


They're not quite completely separate - anything in your DVD queue that is available for streaming will also show up in your instant queue. But adding selections to your instant queue doesn't add them to your DVD queue.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I am fed up with these idiotic two-syllable names.

TiVo can keep theirs, everyone else, stop getting product names from your infants!


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

The library isn't large enough to select from. Only stereo for audio. Have to create the queue from your computer.


----------



## Leo Valiant (Apr 19, 2000)

MickeS said:


> I am fed up with these idiotic two-syllable names.
> 
> TiVo can keep theirs, everyone else, stop getting product names from your infants!


Roku is the company not the product. The product is the N1000 referred to as the Netflix Player. The company was founded by ReplayTV founder Anthony Wood in 2002. Roku means six in Japanese, a reference to the six companies Wood has launched.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Leo Valiant said:


> Roku is the company not the product.


It still applies.


----------



## Kevhar (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it possible to connect a ROKU device to a TIVO?


----------

